# Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?



## Allround Mike (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo Kameraden |wavey: ,
ich bin eigentlich nicht der Typische Karpfenangler, ich bevorzuge mehr die Raubfische und auf diese benutze ich auch eine geflochtene Schnur.
Nur, wir gehen im Juni an einen See wo man schöne Karpfen bis ca.35Pfd fangen kann. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich nicht weiß welche Schnur von welchem Hersteller ich nehmen soll |kopfkrat ! Es sollte schon eine 0,33 - 0,36 Monofile sein.Eine Schlagschnur brauche ich nicht da der Gewässergrund keine großartigen Kannten aufweist.
Also welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?

Viele Grüße Mike


----------



## totoconha (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo Mike, - fische zur Zeit selber ´ne Berkley BIG GAME Specimen 12lbs auf Karpfen. Wie Du in meinem Profil sehen kannst, kann sie durchaus gut einen 12 Kilo Fisch  landen und ist nebenbei recht günstig. ca.1000m kosten hier 9,95 Euro.#6

Liebe Grüße Torsten


----------



## buddha (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo Mike,
mit ner Berkley Trilene Big Game in 0,30 oder 0,38 liegst Du immer richtig!! Ich benutze schon seit Jahren nichts anderes!!!


----------



## Blackmax (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

*Sufix Synergy

Fox Softsteel

*Diese Schnüre finden auch ihre Liebhaber. Der Preis ist annehmbar. Ich fische die Profi Blinker Carbon X, das ist meine Lieblingsschnur, aber ob du die noch auftreiben kannst ???

Viele Karpfenangler suchen sich *Soft*te Schnüre aus, die drallen nicht so stark. Ebenfalls *abtriebsfest* sollte sie sein. 
Ich denke wie meine Vorposter schon schrieben, ist die *Big Game *im Preis/Leistungs - Verhältnis nicht zu schlagen.
Naja wundere dich nicht wenn in den nächsten Tagen steht: "Kauf die x Schnur, das ist die Beste". Vielleicht haben sie noch nie eine andere gefischt?!! Da kommen bestimmt über 10 verschiedene Schnurhersteller auf dich zu.
Ich kann auch nur sagen, dass ich dir diese Schnüre auch nur empfehlen "kann".

Hoffe du findest eine brauchbare Karpfenschnur!!
Basti


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich fische die Sufix Synergy 0,35 , preiswert ( 1 ct pro Meter auf der Großspule ) und gut. Wechsele sie im laufenden Jahr einmal d.h. sie bleibt ca. 1/2 Jahr auf der Rolle ,da ich durchgehend auf Karpfen fische


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich fische 20er Fireline, oder 0,31er Berkley Big Game, die is gut & günstig


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Ist ja schon fast alles aufgeführt. Die Dream Tackle Super Touch ist auch noch ganz nett.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## elbefreak (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Was habt ihr bloß gegen die FOX softsteel ich bin super zufrieden damit und mit rund 25 EUR für 1000m ist der preis ok.

Elbefreak


----------



## Ultimate (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Also ich fische 0,35 Shimano Technium und bin top zufrieden sie hat eine irrsins Tragkraft und eine tolle Farbe (schwarz). Kaufe mir immer Großspulen für 40 € pro 800m(Spule)


----------



## beker (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja schon fast alles aufgeführt. Die Dream Tackle Super Touch ist auch noch ganz nett.
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger





Hallo Holger!

Schön, dass jemand diese Schnur erwähnt. Ich habe die bislang als 0,28er zum Spinnfischen benutzt und war von Geschmeidigkeit und Tragkraft überzeugt, einen gute Mischung dieser Eigenschaften. 
Allzuviel Dehnung scheint diese Schnur aber nicht zu haben, da würde ich dann bei Karpfen doch eher zur Berkley Big Game raten - wenn man diese Dehnung haben will. Preislich liegen die beiden Schnüre meiner Erinnerung nach dicht beisammen. 

Selbst werde ich dieses Jahr mal die Shakespeare Big Game testen, es scheint den Trockenübungen nach auch eine weiche Schnur mit relativ viel Dehung zu sein. Günstig obendrein. 

Gruß
beker


----------



## Carpjunky (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Moinsen#h
Also ich kann nur die #6 Anaconda Extreme#6  weiter empfelen 
(meine Meinung)!Also ich find die super und habe (hatte) die in´0,32!Und 
wenn es weiter rausgeht dann ne geflochtene!!!


Gruß


----------



## Adrian* (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

habe ne 33er von sänger oder shakesspeare weiss ich jetzt garnicht  |peinlich  drauf, die extrem line hatte ich auch mal war aber nicht grad so berauschend!


----------



## Allround Mike (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo #h ,

erst einmal Danke für die prompten Infos von euch #6 .
So wie es aussieht sind ja die Meisten von euch für die Berkley Trilene Big Game.

Was haltet Ihr von der Shimano Beast Master ?


----------



## karpfenbrausi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

hi, 

berkley big game  #6   seit jahren zufrieden.  0,31 oder 0,36 reicht in jedem fall

 :m  www.kbrause.gmxhome.de   :m


----------



## karpfenbrausi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



			
				Allround Mike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo #h ,
> 
> erst einmal Danke für die prompten Infos von euch #6 .
> So wie es aussieht sind ja die Meisten von euch für die Berkley Trilene Big Game.
> ...




kann die preislich mithalten ??

gruß
karpfenbrausi


----------



## Swe-Carp (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

@--All

Ich will hier mal keine Werbung für Irgend welche Schnur machen.sondern nur eine Wertung zur Trilene Big Game abgeben.
Ich fische die Schnur schon paar Jahre auf Carps.
Vorteil:geringe Dehnung-Auf Entfernung auf jeden Fall von Vorteil
Nachteil:-Im Vergleich geringe Tragkraft+
            _besonders hohe Drallneigung(besonders nachÜberdehnung-Drill eines großen Fisches)
                                            Rene
PS.:es gibt Bessere-Informier Dich Selbst!


----------



## Adrian* (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

hab mal nachgeguckt! 

Shakesspeare Alpha Spezi-Line

33er mit 7,9kg trg!

verdrallt kaum und hält bombig! hatte die das ganze letzte jahr drauf und jetzt auch noch! obwohl ich monoschnur sehr oft wegsle! hatte noch nie probleme, hab damit auch en wels gefangen! werde sie aber aus "sicherheitsgründen" doch durch eine neue ersetzen   !
geflochtene schnur nehme ich zum grund angel kaum! man hat viel zu viele aussteiger, ausserdem nervt das an ner feederrute ganz schön wenn man rein dreht!


----------



## Allround Mike (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



			
				karpfenbrausi schrieb:
			
		

> kann die preislich mithalten ??
> 
> gruß
> karpfenbrausi


 


Hallo,
nach dem Preis habe ich jetzt nicht so intensiv geschaut, aber 150m habe ich für 3,8 € gesehen.
Ich kenne nämlich auch jemanden der auf die Shimano Beast Master schwört.
Grüße Mike


----------



## Allround Mike (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo #h ,

habe mal gerade ein paar Online-Shops nach den Schnüren die Ihr mir empfohlen habt durch gestöbert. Dabei habe ich gesehen das es von Berkley noch eine andere Trilene außer der BIG GAME gibt, sondern die SENSI THIN ULTRA.Diese hat ja eine hammermäßige Tragkraft ( 0,30  /  14,1 kg ). Gut der Preis ist schon heftig ( 250m für 8,95€ ] im Vergleich zu den anderen.

Hat einer von euch mit der BERKLEY TRILENE SENSI THIN ULTRA schon Erfahrungen gemacht ?

Viele Grüße Mike


----------



## Blackmax (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

0,30mm mit 14,1 kg hört sich ziemlich urealitisch an. Bei Berkley traue ich eh nicht den Tragkraftangaben. Berkley mogelt auch bei der Fireline, das müsste ja jedem bekannt sein, da es andauernt im Forum diskutiert wird.


----------



## Merlinrs (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Die SENSI THIN ULTRA von Berkley Fische ich seit dem letzten Jahr die ist die stärkste Schnur die auf dem Markt ist soweit ich weis.

Vorteile: das sie so hohe Tragkraft hat fast wie eine geflochtene Schnur
            desweiteren ist sie unterwasser fast unsichtbar, hatte auch keine       
            probleme mit verdrallungen  und sie hat kein Memoryeffeckt

Nachteile: die gibt es nur in der länge 250 meter das ist für manche Rollen  
               sehr ungünstig entweder hat man ein rest übrig oder die rolle ist so   
               gross das sie nicht voll wird würde mir größere Längen 
               wünschen.ein weiterer Nachteil ist das sie fast keine Dehnung hat  
               es kann passieren wenn die Rute zu hart oder der Freilauf nicht  
               richtig eingestellt ist das der Fisch ausschitzt.Und die 
               abriebfestigkeit über muschelbänke war auch nicht so dolle aber 
               warscheinlich machen das die meisten Schnüre nicht mit ich kenne 
               jedenfalls keine.

Fazit: Ich würde sie jederzeit wieder Kaufen weil sie extrem haltbar ist 
         und ich keine Schüre mag die sich dolle dehnen und bei Muschelbänken 
         mache ich ehh Schlagschnur vor.


----------



## carper_83 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Adrian* (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

@ carper 83

cooles pic  #6  #r


----------



## marius20g (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



Allround Mike schrieb:


> Hallo Kameraden |wavey: ,
> ich bin eigentlich nicht der Typische Karpfenangler, ich bevorzuge mehr die Raubfische und auf diese benutze ich auch eine geflochtene Schnur.
> Nur, wir gehen im Juni an einen See wo man schöne Karpfen bis ca.35Pfd fangen kann. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich nicht weiß welche Schnur von welchem Hersteller ich nehmen soll |kopfkrat ! Es sollte schon eine 0,33 - 0,36 Monofile sein.Eine Schlagschnur brauche ich nicht da der Gewässergrund keine großartigen Kannten aufweist.
> Also welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?
> ...



Also ich kann dir nur die Shimano Technium empfehlen. 
Da diese Schnur eine hohe Dehnung hat und eine ordentliche Tagkraft


----------



## 911 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



marius20g schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir nur die Shimano Technium empfehlen.
> Da diese Schnur eine hohe Dehnung hat und eine ordentliche Tagkraft



das seh ich anders. die technium hat wenig dehnung, verdrallt stark und ist völlig überdehnt, wenn man mal abreissen muss. ausserdem stimmen die durchmesserangaben nicht. von der tragkraft ist sie okay (zumindest die schwarze technium; die tribal hielt bei mir so gut wie nix aus) hab sie selbst 2 jahre gefischt und kommt bei mir nicht mehr drauf. würde die stroft gtm oder die mivardi royal carp empfehlen...wenn du was weicheres willst dann wäre die shimano catana eine option.


----------



## carphunter386 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Mono : B.Richi Carp Line
          Leitner Excalibur

Geflecht : Suffix Gyro


----------



## WallerChris (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich fische die Shimano Technium in 0,35mm und bin begeistert.
Kann eigentlich nicht von Schnurdrall berichten.
Dehnung ist so ein mittelding.
Hab auf einer Spule ne 2 Jahre alte drauf und diese weist immernoch keinen Schnurdrall oder Ermühdung auf.
Aber der Preis ist halt etwas happig für ne Mono.

Geflecht fische ich nur auf Raubfische und da schwöre ich auf Wallerkalle geflecht.
Die Dream Fish (günstige Variante) hält genug aus und der Preis liegt mit knapp 28€ für 250m 0,40er auch immernoch gut.
Die Power Line ist noch stärker und Abribsfester, kostet jedoch schon 85€ für 330m 0,40er...

mfg Chris

PS: Ist halt meine Meinung, aber jeder hat eine Eigenen und andere Vorlieben.


----------



## cyberpeter (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo,

das einzige was man bei der Shimano Technium beachten sollte ist, dass der angegebene Durchmesser nicht stimmt. Bei den Schnüren, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte, war sie um 0,02-0,03 mm dicker als angegeben. 

Die 0,30er, die ich einsetze, hat einen realen Durchmesser von fast 0,33 egal ob tribal oder die "schwarze". Die 0,35er hat ein Kumpel nachgemessen und ist auf fast 0,38er gekommen.

Damit relativiert sich die Tragkraft und vorallem die gute Abriebfestigkeit im Vergleich zu anderen Schnüren doch etwas.

Allerdings ist die Technium auch nicht mehr so starr, wenn man sie mit anderen Schnüren vergleicht, die den gleichen Durchmesser haben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## sneaker (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Moin, 
also ich fische die Daiwa Infinity Duo in 0,33mm
kann die Schnur wärmstens empfehlen.
Aber ich denke man kann sich nur anregungen hollen und auf Erfahrungen anderer Angler setzen, letztendlich liegt es in deiner hand was du dir zulegst.

gruss sneaker
*
*


----------



## Maxx-p (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Also ich kann dir nur die Sufix Synrgy 0,30 0,35 empfehlen.


----------



## manson_mania (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

ich kann dir die climax cult ans herz legen. sie ist unglaublich abriebsfest,besitzt ne gute dehnung und zeigt bis jetzt keine anzeichen von drallanfälligkeit oder sonstigem.auch bei starker beanspruchung hat sie bisher noch nie versagt,selbst den ausflug ins totholz hat sie überstanden


----------



## 911 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



WallerChris schrieb:


> Ich fische die Shimano Technium in 0,35mm und bin begeistert.
> Kann eigentlich nicht von Schnurdrall berichten.
> Dehnung ist so ein mittelding.
> Hab auf einer Spule ne 2 Jahre alte drauf und diese weist immernoch keinen Schnurdrall oder Ermühdung auf.
> Aber der Preis ist halt etwas happig für ne Mono.


Mein Bruder, ein Spezl und ich haben vor 2 Jahren alle die Technium gefischt. Von uns hatte jeder Probleme mit dem Verdrallen. An den Rollen lags bestimmt nicht (Daiwa Tournament Entoh, Daiwa Infinity, Shimano Big Baitrunner Longcast). Mein Spezl fischt die 0,35 und ist wenig begeistert. Zum einen wegen der Verdrallung, zum anderen weil sie sich nicht gut werfen lässt (weil es eben keine 0.35er ist sondern eher eine 37er/38er...). Das kostet beim Wurf einige zehn Meter... Keiner von uns wird die Schnur wohl jemals wieder angeln. 

hab vor kurzem drei Schnüre verglichen: 0,285 mivardi royal carp, 0,30 technium, 0,30 stroft gtm. Testobjekt war ein Eimer Wasser (kilozahl weiss ich nicht genau). Knoten war der verbesserte Clinchknoten. Die Stroft hat ihn nicht gepackt, ist gerissen, aber nicht überdehnt. Die Technium hat ihn gepackt, ist danach aber hinüber gewesen (das Stück Schnur wurde deutlich länger -> stark überdehnt). Die Überraschung war die 0.285 Mivardi. Sie hat den Eimer gepackt und war nicht überdehnt... und kostet nicht mal die Hälfte von den beiden Schnüren...


----------



## thanatos (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

meine favoritin ist die 31iger corbon x von profiblinker ca.7kg tragkraft ,für karpfen bis 26 pfund drilldauer etwa 25 min.beim drill darauf achten das nur einer ziehen kann,denn bei jeder kurbelumdrehung bei der keine schnur eingeholt wird drallt man die schnur 4 mal um sich selbst.das rächt sich auch bei der teuersten.als allround angler,möchte ich mich nicht über den ganzen ,sinnlosen karpfenanglerschnickschnack auslassen denn egal auf was wir angeln-irgend wo haben wir doch einen ganz schönen knall-es hat doch auch mit der fichtenstange und der gänsekielpose spass gemacht-aber das ist nun auch schon über 50 jährchen her


----------



## Berggeist69 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich war jetzt das zweitemal mit meinen frisch bespulten Shimano Lc am Wasser! Hatte mir die 38er Prologic XLNT Camo drauf gemacht! Das ist mit Abstand die schlechteste Schnur die ich jemals gefischt habe! Beim werfen Perücken und beim auslegen ebenfalls! Die ist grauenhaft und fliegt heute noch von der Rolle!|abgelehn
LG, Günter


----------



## Miracle Man (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



Berggeist69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich war jetzt das zweitemal mit meinen frisch bespulten Shimano Lc am Wasser! Hatte mir die 38er Prologic XLNT Camo drauf gemacht! Das ist mit Abstand die schlechteste Schnur die ich jemals gefischt habe! Beim werfen Perücken und beim auslegen ebenfalls! Die ist grauenhaft und fliegt heute noch von der Rolle!|abgelehn
> LG, Günter



Genau so eine Schnur habe ich momentan auch auf der Rolle... |gr:


----------



## Miracle Man (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> berkley big game  #6   seit jahren zufrieden.  0,31 oder 0,36 reicht in jedem fall
> 
> :m  www.kbrause.gmxhome.de   :m




Und günstig ist die auch. 
Aber wie bekomme ich die selber auf meine Rolle?
Gibt es da Tricks?


----------



## Miracle Man (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Habe mir heute die Berkley Trilene auf eine Rolle machen lassen.
Werde diese die Tage mal testen.


----------



## Ralle2609 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

ich würd noch gern die cormoran bull fighter in den raum werfen http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d...4f158f116b7be163238b2bb16c6a&stamp=1303981640

hat mich nun eine saison sehr zufrieden gestimmt fische sie in 0,30 ... bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden wiederstandsfähig bisher noch keinen abriss und keine perücken...

dazu sei gesagt wir haben auch keine muschelbänke bei uns... trotzdem für mich eine sehr gute schnur


----------



## Steve (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Daiwa Infinity Duo
Sufiy Synergy
Berkley Big Game

Mit diesen Schnüren machst du nix verkehrt.


----------



## CarphunterDani (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Also das kommt bei dir drauf an wie der See beschaffen ist und was für Karpfen es drin aht...

Bei uns gibts Karpfen bis über 40 Pfund und sehr, sehr viele Seerosen und Muschelbänke, deswegen fisch ich mit ner Geflochtenen mit um die 20 kilogramm Tragkraft ( ca 0,20mm )
und damit ist mir auch noch kein einziger meiner inzwischen 3 40-Pfündern inmitten der Seerosenbänke abgerissen... So eine Schnur kannst du dir im Fachhandel für ca. 15 Euro auf die Spule füllen lassen. Bei Mono's kenn ich mich von den Marken her nicht so aus aber ich würd mich für ne 30er bis 35er mit um die 10 kilo Tragkraft entscheiden...

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen und Petri Heil! |kopfkrat


----------



## Miracle Man (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



Steve schrieb:


> Daiwa Infinity Duo
> Sufiy Synergy
> Berkley Big Game
> 
> Mit diesen Schnüren machst du nix verkehrt.




Mir wurde heute gesagt, dass die Big Game und die Trilene vergleichbar sind.


----------



## Steve (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Habe ich etwas anderes behauptet?


----------



## Markomanne85 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Shimano Technium 0,35mm ... echt TOP!!!


----------



## Miracle Man (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



Steve schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas anderes behauptet?




Nö, warum? #c


----------



## RAUBFISCHJÄGER$$ (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Welche mindesttragkraft braucht eine monofile Angelschnur für karpfen


----------



## cyberpeter (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo,

allein vom Drill würden 3-4 KG (also 0,22-0,25) Tragkraft locker reichen - versuche mal ein 3 Kg Gewicht mit deiner Karpfenrute auszuheben - hör besser auf bevor sie bricht ... 

Allerdings bringt das wenig, wenn die Schnur im Drill mit dem Gewässergrund oder Hindernissen Kontakt hat. Da wäre eine 0,22er schnell durch deshalb sollte man unter einer 0,28er bis 0,30er Mono nicht auf Karpfen gehen zumal auch beim Werfen druchaus Kräfte auf die Schnur wirken, die eine 0,22 je nach Wurfgewicht und Wurfweite schnell sprengen würden.

Vergiß aber schnell die Tragkraftangaben, die bei den meisten Schnüren dabei stehen, mehr als 6-7 kg Tragkraft hat keine 0,30er - entweder stimmt der Schnurdurchmesser nicht oder die Tragkraft - oder beides ...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Xtremelure (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hi,

Korda Subline . Habe ich aktuell drauf seit nem halben Jahr und bin bisher sehr begeistert habe vorher die Shimano Tribal drauf gehabt die benfalls top war jedoch bei mir extrem verdrallte weshalb ich sie mit der Korda getauscht habe. Drall ist bisher nichts zu merken bei der Korda und Drill und abriebsfestigkeit scheint bisher auch ok zu sein.

Gruss


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Benutze auf meine Rollen ausschließlich Shimano Technium Invisitec 0.35, das Beste!!!



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bodensee89 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Karpfenschnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich fische 40er Stroft ABR.


----------

